# Wanted: Timbercutter or loader operator



## Ryan Willock (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a good timbercutter or knucle boom operator in the Stuart Virginia area. PM me if interested.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 31, 2005)

hey Ryan check your PM box .. We need to talk

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 2, 2005)

Position filled.


----------



## DDM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ryan? Did you hook up with StihlMagnum?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey DDM ,

No Im not down there , I believe he found a local cutter . Although I may go down there in the spring to cut wood for him , change of scenery

Rob


----------



## treedoc70 (Apr 26, 2010)

*looking for timbercutter position*

Hello there , I was curious as to if , you still have any timbercutting positions open , and to let you know you can get in touch with me at [email protected] or (202)422-4705

I have experience in cutting timber , and with chainsaws for a 16 inch bar for limbing to a 4 foot bar for dropping the larger trees , also have experience operating a cable and grapple skidder


----------



## RobertGrabe (May 8, 2010)

DDM you have posted a very funny image that i am still laughing nice one it is.


----------



## Nickster (May 23, 2010)

Hey Ryan my name is Nick I recently decided tyat I want to work as a logger but it is not easy finding a job as a logger but then I saw your add so I was wondering if you could help me out. Im 20 years old born an raised in south texas I'm a hard worker and a very good listener. Right now I am livong on my oen working as a CNA Certified Nursing Assitant. An I aint cut out for this kinda field I don't have a license in your kinda work or machinery but I'm. Fast learner. I would consiter on moving out of Texas for this logger position but I need to guarentedd that I could have it as a full time career. So please email me back at [email protected] or jus PM me thanks!

Nick












Ryan Willock said:


> I'm looking for a good timbercutter or knucle boom operator in the Stuart Virginia area. PM me if interested.


----------

